# Brainstorming für mein Projekt



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Hey alle zusammen !

Ich bin aktuell im 2. Jahr der Ausbildung Fachinformatiker AE. Und ich habe bald in der Firma ein spannendes Projekt das ansteht. Wir sind ein Unternehmen von 1700 Leuten im Standort Hamburg. Wir haben eine eigene Poststelle, welche für alle Mitarbeiter und Abteilungen Briefe bei sich ablegt. 

Mein Ausbilder hat mir erzählt, dass der Wunsch geäußert wurde, dass die Poststelle gerne eine Oberfläche hätte mit welcher automatisiert Mails an die Abteilungen/Personen rausgeschickt werden, sofern sie Post erhalten haben. Aktuell muss man nämlich auf gut Glück alle 2 Wochen mal schauen, ob man was erhalten hat. Genaueres erfahre ich erst am 18.12 in einem Termin mit der Verantwortlichen Leitung. 

Der ganze Spaß soll in Java geschehen, dass weiß ich bereits. Nun will ich die Zeit bis zum 18.12 nutzen, um mich mit wichtigen Themen bekannt zu machen die auf mich zukommen könnten (Benötigte Technologien). Ich bin einigermaßen bewandert in Spring Boot, kenne Vaadin einigermaßen und Hibernate ist mir auch kein Fremdwort.

In Bezug auf die Fragen die ich euch stelle, will ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich weiß das ihr eigentlich mehr Informationen braucht. Ich will einfach nur wissen, woran ihr zuerst denkt, wenn ihr das Thema hört 

Ich habe 2 Fragen:

1]Würdet ihr eine solche Oberfläche mit HTML/CSS/JS anlegen, oder Vaadin nutzen?
2]Welche Technologien würden euch einfallen, die bei einem solchem Projekt eine Rolle spielen könnten?

Freue mich sehr auf Antworten !


----------



## httpdigest (8. Dez 2018)

Warte am besten den Klärungstermin ab und bereite dich lieber mit fachlichen Fragen darauf vor, statt Technologien zu evaluieren/lernen, ohne überhaupt die ganz konkreten Anforderungen zu kennen.
Das heißt, bereite einen Fragenkatalog vor, um intelligente Fragen zu stellen, die dir helfen, möglichst genau die fachlichen/funktionalen Anforderungen (wie sollen denn _automatisch_ per Software Briefe versendet werden?, soll die Anwendung auch mobile nutzbar sein?, wie sieht's mit Datenschutz aus? welche Drittsysteme sollen angeschlossen werden?, etc.) sowie nicht-funktionalen (Performance?, etc.) Anforderungen an das Projekt herauszukitzeln, um darauf basierend dann die technologische Basis zu erarbeiten, die am meisten Sinn macht, um eben diese Anforderungen effizient (Budget) zu erfüllen.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

@mankingwwe @httpdigest hat völlig Recht: der Weg ist Anforderungen -> Software, nicht umgekehrt. 

Egal, was Du machst: versetze Dich _immer_ in die Lage des Anwenders. Am besten ist es, Du holst diese mit ins Boot. Die eingesetzten Technologien sind dem Anwender völlig egal, das Ding muss am Ende funktionieren. Und: halte es so einfach wie möglich.

Alles andere sind absolute Kardinalfehler. Da wird Geld für irgendeinen Schwachsinn verschwendet, den hinterher kein Mensch braucht oder die Oberfläche wird so gestaltet, dass sie zwar das Problem löst, sie Dir der Anwender um die Ohren haut. Außerdem haben auch Anwender gute Ideen.

Um dennoch Deine Frage zu beantworten, was mir dabei in den Sinn kommt: soweit ich das verstehe, verteilt Eure Poststelle die eingehende Post in Postfächer. Es geht nun darum, dass - immer, wenn jemand etwas in ein Postfach legt - ein definierter Empfängerkreis darüber benachrichtigt wird.

Eine ganz simple Geschichte, die mir dazu einfällt: QR-Codes und "Postfachnummern" an die Fächer ran. Eine App, die den Code einliest, den Benutzer die gelesene Postfachnummer bestätigen lässt und eine E-Mail verschickt. Im QR-Code sind also Postfachnummer und E-Mail-Adresse (bzw. auch nur E-Mail-Konto) enthalten. Die Konfiguration über den Empfängerkreis läuft dann über den Mailserver (individuelle E-Mails und Verteilerlisten). So etwas kann man innerhalb kürzester Zeit umsetzen.


----------



## Thallius (8. Dez 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @mankingwwe @httpdigest hat völlig Recht: der Weg ist Anforderungen -> Software, nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Egal, was Du machst: versetze Dich _immer_ in die Lage des Anwenders. Am besten ist es, Du holst diese mit ins Boot. Die eingesetzten Technologien sind dem Anwender völlig egal, das Ding muss am Ende funktionieren. Und: halte es so einfach wie möglich.
> 
> ...



Er sprach von 1700 Mitarbeitern. Ich denke nicht das es da wirklich ein Regal gibt mit 1700 Fächern in die das einsortiert wird oder?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke nicht das es da wirklich ein Regal gibt mit 1700 Fächern in die das einsortiert wird oder?


Ich habe keine Ahnung. Irgendwas werden sie haben müssen, wenn ich lese, dass die Abteilung


mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> für alle Mitarbeiter und Abteilungen Briefe bei sich ablegt.


Aber vielleicht schmeißen sie auch alles auf einen Haufen


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Sind Fächer mit Mappen für die Personen


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Sind Fächer mit Mappen für die Personen


Und pro Abteilung ein Fach oder wie?


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Aber das mit den QR Codes finde ich spannend! Könnte man auf jede Mappe einen anbringen und durch diesen den Mitarbeiter ermitteln


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Richtig pro Abteilung ein Fach. Könnte also nen UserCode bauen wo die ersten ziffern die Abteilung wiedergeben und der rest die Mitarbeiternummer.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Aber das mit den QR Codes finde ich spannend! Könnte man auf jede Mappe einen anbringen und durch diesen den Mitarbeiter ermitteln


Klar, ob Fach oder Mappe spielt ja keine Rolle. Die "Billig-Lösung" hat den Charme, dass sie ganz ohne Backend auskommt und die App auch selbst nichts wissen muss: die Infos stehen alle im QR-Code. S. Beispiel anbei 

Wie gesagt: es muss darum gehen, den Anwendern das Leben nicht schwerer als nötig zu machen. Evtl. fällt denen sogar ein Zusatznutzen ein, der ihnen die Arbeit sogar leichter macht.


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Klasse vorschlag  Werde nach dem Gespräch mal Rückmeldung geben (Falls interesse besteht), ob das umgesetzt wird! Bin von der Idee überzeugt und mache mir dazu nochmal Gedanke und bereite mich auf das Gespräch vor. Danke sehr.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Werde nach dem Gespräch mal Rückmeldung geben


Gerne.


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Hey würde gerne nochmal deine Meinung zur Grundidee haben. Das soll ja eig ne webapp sein. Idee wäre, dass der User sich dort einloggen kann und in ein Menü kommt. Dort kann er ins Sendemenü gehen und Bearbeiten und was noch so ansteht ist ja noch sehr abstrakt das Thema. Geht er ins Sendemenü hat er erstmal eine leere Sendeliste. Nun kann die oder der angestellte seine Runde mit den zb. 7 Briefen machen und mit einer Handyapp die nur dafür da ist, zu scannen und übertragen, alle qr codes scannen. Sitzt der/die Austeiler wieder an seinem Platz ist die Senderliste  dank der App befüllt mit den Informationen zu den gescannten codes. 

Leere List ---> mache meine runde und scanne 2 codes mit der handyapp  --> komme wieder und habe 2 Datensätze in der Liste aus dem QR Code. Nun kann die Bearbeitenden Person entscheiden, ob an alle gesendet werden soll, oder ob doch was gestrichen wird, also datensatz wieder löschen etc, das würde in der Webapp passieren. 

Meine Frage ist so ein bisschen, wie schwer ist es von einer Handyapp die die Daten dann hat, die Daten an eine Webapp zu transportieren. Bzw gibt es vielleicht wieder eine leichtere Lösung.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Das soll ja eig ne webapp sein.


Ok, das wäre jetzt eine erweiterte Geschichte. Die Billig-Variante käme ohne Webapp aus und würde nur auf dem Handy laufen. Man könnte natürlich auch hier noch weiter gehen und die Sendungen auf der App zwischenspeichern und das Senden von dort aus erledigen. Hängt alles davon ab, wie es den Leuten lieber ist.



mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> wie schwer ist es von einer Handyapp die die Daten dann hat, die Daten an eine Webapp zu transportieren.


Das ist nicht dramatisch. Schemenhaft für einen HTTP-POST:

```
public int send(String json) {
    URL url = ...; // irgendwo die URL zum Server holen/bauen
    HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
    conn.setRequestProperty("Content-Type", "application/json");
    conn.setRequestMethod("POST");
    conn.setDoOutput(true);
    try(OutputStream os = conn.getOutputStream()) {
        os.write(json.getBytes("UTF-8"));
    }
    return conn.getResponseCode();
}
```


----------



## mankingwwe (8. Dez 2018)

Ja genau wie es genau gemacht werden soll, das wird geklärt. Weiß halt, dass die gerne am Pc arbeiten, deshalb der Gedanke von mir  Aber das klingt doch gar nicht mal so spektakulär schwer. Dann melde ich mich, wenn ich näheres weiß nochmal danke!


----------



## Thallius (8. Dez 2018)

Ich werfe mal die wahrscheinlich geilste Lösung in den Raum.

Brief wird mit Handy fotografiert, Adressat wird per OCR erkannt und E-Mail an diesen versandt...

Einfacher gehts kaum für die User. Sowohl den Postangestellten als auch den Empfänger..


----------



## mihe7 (8. Dez 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich werfe mal die wahrscheinlich geilste Lösung in den Raum.


Ach komm, die geilste Lösung wäre, wenn die Leute einfach Mails schicken


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Dez 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Einfacher gehts kaum für die User. Sowohl den Postangestellten als auch den Empfänger


Ist ein 50g Brief der nur noch in das richtige Fach gesteckt werden muss jetzt schon zu schwer für den Briefträger?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (8. Dez 2018)

Na ja, es gibt ja nicht nur 50g-Briefe. Einen 250-Seiten-Katalog, den der Empfänger am Ende doch wegschmeißt, möchte ich nicht vorher abfotografieren. Ich plädiere für die Wiedereinführung einer anständigen Rohrpost.

Ich wundere mich allerdings etwas über die Aufgabenstellung. Ich hätte erwartet, dass ein so großes Unternehmen in seiner Poststelle die Briefe auch gleich öffnen, scannen und elektronisch verteilen lässt. Oder geht es hier nur um die nicht scanbare Restpost?


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

Soo die User Story („Anwendererzählung“) ist doch etwas dürftig
Normalerweise macht ein requirements engineer mit >5 Jahren Berufserfahrung die Anforderungsdefinition bei >1700 Mitarbeitern....

Wenn die App scannt muss sie Adressaten automatisch erkennen, selber auslösen, selber bereits gescannte ignorieren und selber E-Mails etc versenden, alles jit

(Das der Casus Kanxus der (nicht erfüllbare) Kern der Sache, sei nebenbei angemerkt)

Wenn täglich 50 Briefe da sind dann werden die hingelegt und der "Stakeholder" läuft einmal lang.

Dann müssen alle Briefe aber dennoch einsortiert oder auf einen Haufen geschmissen werden....

Ie-wie habe ich die Vorteiligkeit der Sache noch nicht begriffen.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Dez 2018)

@DerWissende 


mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Mein Ausbilder hat mir erzählt, dass der Wunsch geäußert wurde, dass die Poststelle gerne eine Oberfläche hätte mit welcher automatisiert Mails an die Abteilungen/Personen rausgeschickt werden, sofern sie Post erhalten haben. Aktuell muss man nämlich auf gut Glück alle 2 Wochen mal schauen, ob man was erhalten hat.


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

@mihe7
Achso!
Bis jetzt wird nicht darüber informiert (in keinster Weise), ob


mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> sie Post erhalten haben


?

Schönen Advent Dir.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Dez 2018)

Lt. Auskunft des TE ist es so, dass die Poststelle Fächer für die Abteilungen und Mappen für die Mitarbeiter hat. Kommt ein Brief, legen sie diesen in die Mappe des Empfängers und die Mappe in das Fach der Abteilung, in der der Empfänger beschäftigt ist.

Die Mitarbeiter müssen sich offensichtlich selbst darum kümmern, dass sie ihr Postfach leeren. Theoretisch müssten also 1700 Mitarbeiter täglich bei der Poststelle vorbeischauen, ob in ihrem Abteilungsfach ihre Mappe liegt und sich in dieser auch noch Post befindet. Das ist natürlich jedem viel zu blöd, weswegen das persönlcihe Prüfintervall gestreckt wird. Und somit kann es passieren, dass da ein Briefchen mehrere Tage/Wochen vor sich hin gammelt.

Warum sie den Prozess so gestaltet haben, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Von anderen Unternehmen kennt man, dass das Zeug eingescannt und in ein DMS gestellt wird, oder - etwas "altmodischer" - den unternehmensinternen Briefträger (Hauspost). So wie ich es lese, wollen sie jetzt für Benachrichtigung sorgen aber am grundsätzlicen Vorgehen festhalten.

Dir auch einen schönen 2. Advent.


----------



## mankingwwe (9. Dez 2018)

Nein man wird  aktuell nicht darüber informiert. Und es ist tatsächlich lächerlich, dass dieses Thema noch nicht aufgegriffen wurde. Und nein ich mache so ein Thema natürlich nicht alleine  Werde beim Prozess ja Betreut, wenn ich fragen etc habe. In das Klärungsgespräch geht mein Ausbilder ja auch mit rein.  Geht aber darum soviel alleine hinzubekommen wie es geht!


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Geht aber darum soviel alleine hinzubekommen wie es geht


Hört sich erstmal furchtbar an.


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

Aber MWN geht der Anforderungsaufnahme für Gewöhnlich eine 100seitige Marktanalyse vorraus!!
Zum Beispiel gibt es nur eine vergleichbare App schon dann sinkt die Erfolgschance schon um 50 %.


----------



## mankingwwe (9. Dez 2018)

Daran hört sich nichts furchtbar an. Sehen die in meiner Firma alle so und behaupte Mal die Entwickler dort wissen auch was sie tun. Aber wenn es so furchtbar ist, und du nichts konstruktives hast, dann bitte Thema ignorieren, danke!


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn es so furchtbar ist, und du nichts konstruktives hast, dann bitte Thema ignorieren, danke


Mh - ich habe mich doch bis jetzt noch sehr vorsichtig zurückhaltend ausgedrückt....

Bearbeitung:
Aber ich achte Deinen Wunsch und werde hier nichts weiter schreiben - falls doch, so schreibe eine neues Thema in Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Aber MWN geht der Anforderungsaufnahme für Gewöhnlich eine 100seitige Marktanalyse vorraus!!
> Zum Beispiel gibt es nur eine vergleichbare App schon dann sinkt die Erfolgschance schon um 50 %.


Ich glaube nicht, dass da etwas vermarktet werden soll. Das ist doch offensichtlich für den Eigenbedarf.


----------



## mankingwwe (9. Dez 2018)

Jap natürlich Eigenbedarf für unsere Firma. Wir nutzen die Software nur intern. Das war hier für alle eigentlich ersichtlich..


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Dez 2018)

mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Wir nutzen die Software nur intern. Das war hier für alle eigentlich ersichtlich


Das schließt nicht zwingend aus keine wenigstens Umfeldanalyse zu brauchen - ist aber auch Wurscht, weil dafür jmd anderes zuständig wäre....


----------

